# Teilarchive erstellen



## kevkev (11. November 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe unter Suse eine große Datei (~3GB) die Ich in Teilarchive teilen wollte,
aber Ich weiß nicht wie und ob dies überhaupt unter Linux möglich ist?

gruß kevin


----------



## steff aka sId (12. November 2005)

Hi,
Also ich hab zwar kein Suse aber nen Debian Systeme. Guck dir mal das Programm zipsplit
(in der Console) an das scheint das zu können. Oder tar mit der option -M.
Greetz Steff


----------



## deepthroat (14. November 2005)

Hi.

Also zipsplit kann das leider nicht, denn es zerhackstückt keine großen Dateien sondern kann nur Zip Dateien an Dateigrenzen zerteilen.

Um eine Datei zu zerteilen gibt es doch das Programm "split" rtfm: man split).


```
split -b 100m 3gb.dat 3gb_dat.
```
Splittet die Datei "3gb.dat" in 100 MB Stückchen auf die dann 3gb_dat.aa, 3gb_dat.ab, 3gb_dat.ac usw. heißen.

Die kannst dann auch noch in ein Archiv packen.

Zum Zusammenfügen nimmst du einfach cat:

```
cat 3gb_dat.* > 3gb.dat
```

Oder unter Windows den copy Befehl.

Gruß


----------

